# Old School 'Realm of Chaos' books: worth getting?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ive been looking at these old school Realm of chaos books (Slaves to darkness/Lost and the Damned). very old and rare but seem to have heaps of info on the 4 powers of chaos. at around $140 AUS or more for one in good nick they are very expensive for a book around 20 years old. are they worth getting for chaos lore? im a bit of a 40k collector and ive had my eye on these for a while.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realm_of_Chaos_(Warhammer)


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> ive been looking at these old school Realm of chaos books (Slaves to darkness/Lost and the Damned). very old and rare but seem to have heaps of info on the 4 powers of chaos. at around $140 AUS or more for one in good nick they are very expensive for a book around 20 years old. are they worth getting for chaos lore? im a bit of a 40k collector and ive had my eye on these for a while.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realm_of_Chaos_(Warhammer)


Wow, worth that much huh? I used to own them, the rules weren't that great. The randomness was kind of silly, I remember on my first Chaos Army I had a Giant, Floating, rotting, eagle's head for a chaos spawn. Kind of hard to find a mini for that! At any rate, the rules were bad as far as that goes, but actualy better than what we have now with the "roll to see who wins" you get at the start of the game. Vehicles/daemons were expensive but you got what you paid for, unlike now.

The fluff? Eh, you can read it all on wiki now. Some of it they just did away with. No star children or anything like that. They had a really cool pic of a squat with a heavy bolter firing away, tatoo reading "if you can read this, you're dead!"

Some really good art, but again you can get that cheaper some place else. But if you just want to have an original - sure, go get em.

Funny story:

I had this religious aunt who tried to convince me that RP games were evil. I used to argue with her, but no one ever wins those arguments. One day my buddy was upstairs in my room getting books as I was talking to her and yells downstairs "Hey Zooey, where are 'Slaves to Darkness' and 'The lost and the damned'"?

I gave up arguing about it after that lol.


----------

